# DVLA Over 70 Treadmill Test



## Kontiki (Feb 13, 2016)

Rang the DVLA this morning to try to find out if there was any update in my application to keep my C1 cat. on my license. I was told there was a letter sent on Wednesday (still not arrived) explaining they have written to the hospital & I need to have the treadmill stress test. Not sure how long I will have to wait for this I waited 2 years for my last appointment although it wasn't for anything urgent. Not sure how I will manage the treadmill as I have difficulty walking due to back problems. Think I made the right decision in selling our Rapido when we did, thinking maybe I should accept that as I've had heart problems in the past it is likely to always continue to be a problem with the DVLA. Next van will definitely be under the 3.5t limit.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

Is this a test that could be carried out privately? 
Is the 'Treadmill Stress Test' mandatory for all, or only those applicants who've had coronary problems recorded by their GP? 
I ask because I've 5 years to go, gives me time to work on the pecs and 6 pack, hopefully will help avoid a visit to the quack with a chest pain!


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 13, 2016)

Having just taken a treadmill test and dealing with DVLA I have an understanding of what it is all about.

I believe the DVLA pay £300 for this test, to whom I am not sure. I have circulation problems in my legs etc and concern was that this may have spread to my heart resulting in ECG stress test. The test involves being wired to a heart monitor with about 6 connections across your chest and in addition the Dr had a cuff blood pressure to double check. The test involves 9 minutes on the treadmill in three minute stages with the pace and incline increasing for stages 2&3. If you do not manage 9 minutes, you fail.  I was within 20 seconds of giving up but was encouraged and pushed on by the Dr, who was excellent.  I was exhausted at the end.

I assume I will have to repeat this in three years time and intend to be fitter and lighter by that time, or alternatively get a MH under 3500kg.

There are alternatives to the treadmill, which I think make use of drugs, so you may enquire about this.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

I bet you were relieved to pass.

Odd in a way though, If an applicant fails this test, he can still drive away in a 3499kg van. Has to be a cut off I guess. And the only way to be fair to all drivers would be to test all drivers.

So in answer to my post then, the feared treadmill test is only undertaken by those with a pre-existing heart condition such as yourself. 
When an applicant with no known heart condition rolls up to undergo the standard medical for C1 over 70 extension,  then no treadmill?


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 13, 2016)

Afraid I cannot give an answer as to how DVLA will react.  I suspect as a result of the bin lorry tragedy, in Glasgow, things have changed. In my one call with DVLA I was told that there had been many changes so that’s what I took out of it.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

Thanks anyway. I guess anything could happen  regarding DVLA requirements in the next 5 years.  And I may develop a dodgy strawberry within that period....or worse!  Who knows.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (Feb 13, 2016)

Byronic said:


> The feared treadmill test is only undertaken by those with a pre-existing heart condition such as yourself.
> When an applicant with no known heart condition rolls up to undergo the standard medical for C1 over 70 extension,  then no treadmill?



Due for my next medical in April and can agree with the above.   No history of heart problems, no Treadmill Test.   Incidentally I had one years ago as a long term asthmatic, but not for driving.


----------



## GWAYGWAY (Feb 13, 2016)

Byronic said:


> I bet you were relieved to pass.
> 
> Odd in a way though, If an applicant fails this test, he can still drive away in a 3499kg van. Has to be a cut off I guess. And the only way to be fair to all drivers would be to test all drivers.
> 
> ...




SSSHHHHH!  Shutup!  do not give them any more ideas, this one will be coming in the next few years anyway.
If you have had no  cardiac trouble they  may still ask for it to make sure you have not had a silent coronary.  about half of normal exams  get that one thrown in as an extra. The last ECG I did I failed because of.  odd readings at 13 minute and ten seconds so they stopped it. It was the last segment of the BRUCE protocol at god knows what incline and about 6 mph. That went on the record and my doctor says that I will fail the HGV medical because it was on my record as a fail, I do not know where this cut off at 9 minutes came from.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 13, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> SSSHHHHH!  Shutup!  do not give them any more ideas, this one will be coming in the next few years anyway.
> If you have had no  cardiac trouble they  may still ask for it to make sure you have not had a silent coronary.  about half of normal exams  get that one thrown in as an extra. The last ECG I did I failed because of.  odd readings at 13 minute and ten seconds so they stopped it. It was the last segment of the BRUCE protocol at god knows what incline and about 6 mph. That went on the record and my doctor says that I will fail the HGV medical because it was on my record as a fail, I do not know where this cut off at 9 minutes came from.



I have, and never have had, any cardiac troubles, only circulation problems recently diagnosed, so I would not go on the assumption it is only related to cardiac troubles.
As regards the 9 minutes, I have no idea why at that level and would be interested to no why the differences although not volunteering for anything different.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

shortcircuit said:


> I have, and never have had, any cardiac troubles, only circulation problems recently diagnosed, so I would not go on the assumption it is only related to cardiac troubles.
> As regards the 9 minutes, I have no idea why at that level and would be interested to no why the differences although not volunteering for anything different.



Yes of course you're correct,  someone may well possess a healthy heart yet poor circulation elsewhere could result in a blood clot ending up at the brain resulting in a stroke.


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

John Thompson said:


> Due for my next medical in April and can agree with the above.   No history of heart problems, no Treadmill Test.   Incidentally I had one years ago as a long term asthmatic, but not for driving.



Hope this is the case in 5 years!!


----------



## Byronic (Feb 13, 2016)

GWAYGWAY said:


> SSSHHHHH!  Shutup!  do not give them any more ideas, this one will be coming in the next few years anyway.
> If you have had no  cardiac trouble they  may still ask for it to make sure you have not had a silent coronary.  about half of normal exams  get that one thrown in as an extra. The last ECG I did I failed because of.  odd readings at 13 minute and ten seconds so they stopped it. It was the last segment of the BRUCE protocol at god knows what incline and about 6 mph. That went on the record and my doctor says that I will fail the HGV medical because it was on my record as a fail, I do not know where this cut off at 9 minutes came from.



I give you my full permission to delete the post in question. I haven't the heart to do it myself!


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 13, 2016)

I had a stress test before my heart valve operation and fully expect to have another one to confirm that the new Aortic Valve  is doing the job. This would be done as part of my ongoing treatment.

DVLA are generally pretty good to deal with on medical issues, I've had correspondence with them recently concerning my C and C1 licence groups, no problem at all, but I will have to satisfy them that my heart etc is good and not likely to go 'pop'.

The section that deals with this stuff is: DVLA,  Drivers Medical Group, Swansea, SA99 1DF.  0300 790 6806

They would expect to see your own GP conducting any medical, especially after major surgery, but your eyesight can be tested by your regular optician.

DVLA will conduct post-application enquiries if they feel that there is any grounds for doubt over your health and fitness to drive, even given a clear medical.

If you have irregular heartbeat (Atrial Fibrillation or 'AF') then they will want to see three clear months after treatment (Cardioversion) to show that the treatment has succeeded.

It's not a big thing if you are fairly healthy, and I'm thankful that my last medical found my heart valve problem, otherwise I probably wouldn't have lasted more than three more years.

Peter


----------



## Tony Lee (Feb 13, 2016)

Can usually get the stress test done on an exercise bike if you have back problems


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 13, 2016)

I had my heart attack & triple by pass back in 2004 with no heart related problems since. I don't suffer from any agina & the only reason they might have apart from my previous heart problems was my blood pressure was slightly raised but still just about in the normal range. After I was recovering from my heart by pass & a few years later when I had a check up I could just about manage 7 mins before they stopped the test. Maybe should have saved the hassle & the doctors fee & just accept my license without the C1. I could have renewed it online by just declaring I am fit to drive, has anybody ever had their license taken away altogether after having the medical or can they only remove the C1?


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 14, 2016)

They can withdraw your complete licence if you are medically unfit to drive.

Peter


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 14, 2016)

The alternative to the treadmill if you cannot complete it is the gamma drug one where you are injected with a radio active die and a drug which increases your heart rate (puts it under a drug induced stress/workload)

You then lie is a machine similiar to a CT scan for 20 minutes whilst it takes a 'video' of your heart beating.

You then have to gp back in a few days time and repeat the scenario without your heart being stressed and they then compare the two results.

I passed mine but you have to do it again to renew in three years and I could not be bothered again, it costs the DVLA a lot of money.

The only reason I had to do it was because I had a couple of stents in my groin, nothing to do with my heart, it was blood circulation to legs !!

Peter


----------



## 2cv (Feb 14, 2016)

The problem is that testing often cannot predict a problem. I had a valid CAA class one medical at the time that I had a heart attack. This is to a higher requirement than anything for driving.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 14, 2016)

The letter I got from the DVLA says at the top they are 'considering my fitness to drive Group 2 (lorry or bus) entitlement'. I am supposed wait 7 days after receiving the letter then I need to arrange an appointment within 6 weeks if possible. After the test they will wait up to 3 weeks before they contact the doctor if they haven't had the result, then they will review the results which might take several weeks. Also they might need to contact my doctor or the consultant for further information. All this time I am left without a license, before we sold the motorhome we had considered going to Spain for Jan-Feb, before applying for my renewal. If I had known how long this is likely to take I don't think I would have bothered.

While I agree there should be regular medicals for professional drivers I don't think that it should be the same for retaining the C1 motorhome category. It would be ok if they changed the weight limit as I can't ever see me driving anything like 7.5 ton, a realistic figure of maybe 4500 kgs would sufficient for almost all of the motorhomes. If somebody wants a RV which could be much heavier then maybe they need to have the lorry/bus medical assessment.


----------



## shortcircuit (Feb 14, 2016)

Provided you have made application and no of no reason why you cannot drive you can still drive your MH, however try explaining that to a Spanish policeman.  ( The grammar police are going to love this one?)


----------



## jimbohorlicks (Feb 14, 2016)

What is the medical reason that has to be in place before a treadmill test is required? is it anyone with a any previous heart issues? or is there a time limit for a prior heart condition for example.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 14, 2016)

jimbohorlicks said:


> What is the medical reason that has to be in place before a treadmill test is required? is it anyone with a any previous heart issues? or is there a time limit for a prior heart condition for example.



That's the problem I have heard of people who have had previous heart problems & their license was given. They possible are being more cautious in the event of things like the Scottish bin lorry crash, but to me he lied about his condition & surely his doctor should have reported he was unfit to drive. I'm guessing anybody who has had heart problems, my heart attack & by-pass operation was over 12 years ago with no other heart related problems since. Anybody wanting a bargain I can see the future being one with lots of PHGV motorhomes (over the 3.5t) being difficult to sell. People who passed their test after 1997 don't have the C1 entitlement & to get it they would have to take another test. Not sure what the test would involve but it obviously would incur extra costs.

We are currently without a MH, taking a holiday in Spain for my 70th birthday & taking the family with us. We are hiring a couple of cars & I was going to be put as an extra driver but it bumped the price up too much, just have to be a back seat driver. At least I won't have any worries about drink driving.


----------



## maingate (Feb 14, 2016)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> The alternative to the treadmill if you cannot complete it is the gamma drug one where you are injected with a radio active die and a drug which increases your heart rate (puts it under a drug induced stress/workload)
> 
> You then lie is a machine similiar to a CT scan for 20 minutes whilst it takes a 'video' of your heart beating.
> 
> ...



Hi Peter,

I had those tests last year. There is no need for a radioactive dye now. They spray something under your tongue to simulate exercise and you get the scan done on your heart. In my case, I had a second one done the following day which slowed down the heart rate while the same tests were taken.


----------



## listerdiesel (Feb 14, 2016)

jimbohorlicks said:


> What is the medical reason that has to be in place before a treadmill test is required? is it anyone with a any previous heart issues? or is there a time limit for a prior heart condition for example.



Download the Form D4, which is the medical report form, and also download the 'Information & Useful Notes' from this page:

D4: Medical examiner report for a lorry or bus driving licence - Publications - GOV.UK

There is yet another form, a medical reporting form that has ALL of the things in it that may prevent you having your licence. I have that in my file at work and will post the Form name/number tomorrow. 

Look here as well:

Health conditions and driving - GOV.UK

Peter


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 14, 2016)

I see that on the list of medical conditions is déjà vu.  But I'd already seen it before I think.:rolleyes2:


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 15, 2016)

maingate said:


> Hi Peter,
> 
> I had those tests last year. There is no need for a radioactive dye now. They spray something under your tongue to simulate exercise and you get the scan done on your heart. In my case, I had a second one done the following day which slowed down the heart rate while the same tests were taken.



Can you ask for the drug induced heart test or is it up to the hospital? In my case I suffer with spine degeneration which has affected my left leg making walking difficult at times. On good days I can do reasonably well but at times I need to use crutches to help me get around.


----------



## Steve121 (Feb 15, 2016)

*Test pass date*

Worth noting that if you passed your driving test on or after 1 January 1997 you'll need to take the C1 or C test if you wish to drive a vehicle of those classes, regardless of your age.
Check which vehicles you can drive here.


----------



## maingate (Feb 15, 2016)

Kontiki said:


> Can you ask for the drug induced heart test or is it up to the hospital? In my case I suffer with spine degeneration which has affected my left leg making walking difficult at times. On good days I can do reasonably well but at times I need to use crutches to help me get around.



I don't see why not. Your GP would probably know better though, it's worth asking.


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 15, 2016)

Rang the consultant's secretary to try to book an appointment, she had only just seen the letter & said they would get in touch with me but it should be quite quick. I asked about could I opt for anything other than the treadmill such as the bicycle or the drug induced stress test but she said the letter from the DVLA said it had to be the treadmill. She said if the consultant found I couldn't complete the test for reasons other than heart problems then he would have to contact the DVLA to see if any other test was available. Looked at the letter from the consultant that the doctor sent with the application dated 2009, on this I completed the Bruce protocol test but shortness of breath stopped any further testing & there were no heart problems detected.


----------



## Kontiki (Mar 6, 2016)

*Treadmill Test*

Had the treadmill test on Friday, I had explained to the secretary that I did have walking problems due to lower back problems but she said again that they couldn't do anything other than the treadmill test without authorization from the DVLA. Did the test after being all wired up, was able to wear my back support & was allowed to hold onto the sides, I still only managed to get to just over 8 mins than had to stop as I was really struggling. Speaking to the consultant he said that there didn't seem to be any problems with my heart & he would do his report to the DVLA but couldn't say if it would be ok or not. Just have to wait & see, resigned to the fact that probably get it rejected. I think though that unless something showing there is a problem with my heart I have grounds to appeal & have the chemically induced stress test. Glad we did decide to sell the van last year as we wouldn't have been able to go away with this hanging over us, will make sure any new van can be plated at 3.5t with a decent payload.

I did apoligised to the doctor for taking up hospital time but as he said the hospital gets paid for this & its a good income.


----------

